# Decoy system



## armyMOSfishin

Did you guys see this? Some type of high tech, probably expensive decoy system. Just google Platte River Decoy Company. I put my name on the waiting list just for the hell of it. And here's what he sent me back about it. There's some videos about it at the end. 

Waterfowlers-

We appreciate all your interest in Platte River Decoy Co. We are working diligently to bring the best product possible to market. I apologize that I can't respond to each individual email personally, but as most of you are asking the same questions, I hope I can answer a few here.

The most popular question is PRICE. As both Justin and I are from humble backgrounds we understand the need to put out a product which is not only effective, but durable, as well as affordable. We are currently working with suppliers and vendors to achieve the lowest price point possible . I hope you can bear with us. 

While I can't directly answer your question about cost, I can tell you all that it will be priced similarly to other motion decoys on the market; mainly in the range of the most popular spinning wing decoy. There will be significant discounts on the starter pack, and guide series pack to keep them reasonably priced.

The next question is "WHEN CAN I GET EM?". I wish I could get them to you now. I am have been hunting over the prototypes all season, and I wish I could get them to market sooner, but the fact is that these things take a considerable time to actually design and spec out for manufacturing. 

In short: we are trying to get them out by the Christmas! 

Another note that I wanted to put out there was that this product will be manufactured in the United States. A lot of decoy manufacturers have moved operations overseas. This is not our style. There are two major advantages to being made in the US. #1 is that we are making them where we can literally walk into the production facility and make sure that these are being made to a high standard. #2 is that instead of having a 2 month lag time to ship them over from China, we can make over 20,000 of these in a month and ship them anywhere in the US overnight if necessary. Not to mention, I am a big fan of getting a box with a big ol' MADE IN THE USA stamp on it.

I apologize if this doesn't directly answer your questions, but know that we are working hard to get this product out, and to get the pricing locked in so that we have give you the answers you are looking for.

In the meantime, please check out the link below. We had originally taken this option out as it was being difficult, but recent developments have allowed us to put it back in. There are some aesthetic things to work out: THIS IS JUST A PROTOTYPE. Please excuse the quality of the video, we were standing in a boat, with a hand-held camera. Let us know what you think. You can always contact us at this email or [email protected] 

Here&#8217;s the LINK.





 <b>

Also here's the link to the latest carving we will be using for our decoy production

http://www.platteriverdecoyco.com/carving.html


Here's to full straps,
-Ben ButcherCo-Owner PlatteRiverDecoyCo.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

wow thats a pretty cool system, decoys have come such a long way. thanks for sharing that.
[email protected]


----------

